# Apartment Setup...



## Guest (May 12, 2008)




----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice setup ... :T

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

Don't tell me that you don't have a sub??? :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Actually I do...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good, you just need to paint that conduit.

What equipment are you using?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I thought about painting it but, kinda like the white. It matches the trim in the room.

Equipment:
Sony 46" 1080p
Sherwood 6.1
KLH speakers
KLH 10" subwoofer
Dell Pentium D 2.8GHz HTPC
XBOX 360

All for under $2500 new


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brabandt said:


> ... KLH 10" subwoofer ...


Don't tell is the SUB10 ... I have one in my living room :bigsmile:

When I saw the pictures yesterday, I wasn't sure if you had a sub :yes:


----------



## ricaroofers (Feb 10, 2010)

That is really a great setup of your apartment. I really love the way you have screwed your speakers on the wall. They look elegant and the color of the wall is really fit on the color of the appliances.SEO Services


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the idea behind this setup! I just cant bring myself to do the wire channels for my wall! If you painted them do you think they would stand out less?


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice I especially like the TV over the fire place and cable management


----------

